# beersmith2 shits it's self at 63c!



## rockeye84 (5/5/14)

Why does beersmith shit it self when you use a mash temp of 63c or lower..

For example..

mashing at 64c I get an estimated fg of 1.004

then change it to 63c the fg jumps to the fg jumps to 1.008

This makes no sense to me....


----------



## djar007 (5/5/14)

Post it to Brad on his forum mate.


----------



## Bribie G (5/5/14)

I once posted to Rob about why BrewMate doesn't calculate a FG depending on mash temperature and he sent me back some links that persuaded me that anyone who was able to devise a realistic program would be up for a Nobel Prize.

I'd say that any claimed tool would be an approximation and probably not much use in reality. However if the BS one is fairly accurate I wouldn't mind giving it a go, however does it change the FG if doing different step mashes (single Infusion, Hochkurz etc)?


----------



## JDW81 (5/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> does it change the FG if doing different step mashes (single Infusion, Hochkurz etc)?


It does. I just changed the BS profile for my dunkle from Hochkurz to single infusion and the FG was 4 points lower for the infusion.


----------



## Parks (5/5/14)

rockeye84 said:


> Why does beersmith shit it self when you use a mash temp of 63c or lower..
> 
> For example..
> 
> ...


I came across this exact thing last weekend.


----------



## manticle (5/5/14)

> It does. I just changed the BS profile for my dunkle from Hochkurz to single infusion and the FG was 4 points lower for the infusion.


I'd question if that's accurate depending on the rest temps and times. My usual gravity for ales between 1050 and 1060 is between 1010 and 1012.
When I started doing both alpha and beta rests instead of single infusion, the mouthfeel of the beers definitely changed but I still hit 1010-1012 for same/similar beers.


----------



## dicko (5/5/14)

I think he has really overcomplicated that part of the software but in fairness it does respond to mash changes.
I used to stress about it but now all I look at is what is expected of the yeast and then compare it to my results.


----------



## JDW81 (5/5/14)

manticle said:


> I'd question if that's accurate depending on the rest temps and times. My usual gravity for ales between 1050 and 1060 is between 1010 and 1012.
> When I started doing both alpha and beta rests instead of single infusion, the mouthfeel of the beers definitely changed but I still hit 1010-1012 for same/similar beers.


I'm not suggesting it is accurate, just answering the question as to whether the FG changes when you change the mash parameters in BS. I don't put too much stock in what it says my FG will be, I let experience and my hydrometer guide me as to what my FG should be.


----------



## gap (5/5/14)

Does the FG also change depending on the choice of Yeast?


----------



## manticle (5/5/14)

> I'm not suggesting it is accurate, just answering the question as to whether the FG changes when you change the mash parameters in BS. I don't put too much stock in what it says my FG will be, I let experience and my hydrometer guide me as to what my FG should be.


More responding to the concept than presuming you take the software prediction as gospel. I don't doubt you are familiar enough with your processes to know what FG to expect in your beers.


----------



## dicko (5/5/14)

gap said:


> Does the FG also change depending on the choice of Yeast?


Yes it will change if you go into the yeast window and change the attenuation figures.


----------



## JDW81 (5/5/14)

manticle said:


> More responding to the concept than presuming you take the software prediction as gospel. I don't doubt you are familiar enough with your processes to know what FG to expect in your beers.


Sorry manticle, didn't mean to come off as combative. Not my intention at all. 

JD


----------



## Crusty (5/5/14)

manticle said:


> I'd question if that's accurate depending on the rest temps and times. My usual gravity for ales between 1050 and 1060 is between 1010 and 1012.
> When I started doing both alpha and beta rests instead of single infusion, the mouthfeel of the beers definitely changed but I still hit 1010-1012 for same/similar beers.


Yep!
Same results for me too.


----------



## mckenry (5/5/14)

manticle said:


> More responding to the concept than presuming you take the software prediction as gospel. I don't doubt you are familiar enough with your processes to know what FG to expect in your beers.


The OP question remains. It seems counter intuitive to the process that at 63 the final gravity is higher than at 64.
The software may be over complicated, but it needs to change when you change a mash parameter. I assume this temp is the ONLY thing the OP has changed in the brew schedule?


----------



## rockeye84 (5/5/14)

Yeh I have always found it pretty good/accurate at estimating FG, just would be nice if it worked for 63c, I can’t understand why it won't? Flaw in the coding?

Yep mckenry, not changing anything but the mash temp to 63c. Just chucked a post on the BS forum, see what they come back with?


----------



## fletcher (6/5/14)

rockeye84 said:


> Yeh I have always found it pretty good/accurate at estimating FG, just would be nice if it worked for 63c, I can’t understand why it won't? Flaw in the coding?
> 
> Yep mckenry, not changing anything but the mash temp to 63c. Just chucked a post on the BS forum, see what they come back with?


i'd be keen to hear back too mate. would you be able to post the information when you get it?


----------



## rockeye84 (6/5/14)

The crew at BS don't seem to be too phased about the issue! Old post here from 2012, still no action..
http://www.beersmith.com/forum/index.php/topic,7323.0.html
Can't be that hard to fix, surely???


----------



## rockeye84 (7/5/14)

A fix is on the way!


----------



## Phoney (16/5/14)

Has anyone noticed that beersmith makes no changes to expected OG, volume and colour when you change the boil length from 60 to 90 to 120min? Not sure what the point of the boil length field actually is.


----------



## skb (16/5/14)

IBU from hops


----------



## Black n Tan (16/5/14)

Well not really. You need to indicate the time of hop additions. Even when you chose FWH you need to input the length of the boil again.


----------



## mckenry (16/5/14)

Phoney said:


> Has anyone noticed that beersmith makes no changes to expected OG, volume and colour when you change the boil length from 60 to 90 to 120min? Not sure what the point of the boil length field actually is.


Evaporation. Losses in final vol. it's accepted that after 60 mins all bittering is complete.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/5/14)

Phoney said:


> Has anyone noticed that beersmith makes no changes to expected OG, volume and colour when you change the boil length from 60 to 90 to 120min? Not sure what the point of the boil length field actually is.


It will increase the amount of water it tells you the recipe needs, as it assumes final volume is fixed


----------

